

Dear Google: Please fork WebKit (2010) - yuhong
http://my.opera.com/haavard/blog/2010/05/06/google-webkit

======
manojlds
Google listened, and Instead of having one more engine that bolsters open web,
we also had to lose one because Opera changed as well.

------
Navarr
I think it'd be hilarious to see what happens to the "open web" if Google
changes the vendor prefix in chrome to -blink- instead of -webkit-

~~~
dchest
There are no more vendor prefixes.

~~~
phoboslab
Is this your prognosis for the future? Because at the moment this simply isn't
true.

Try this among of countless other examples in the very latest Chrome Canary:

    
    
        document.createElement('canvas').getContext('2d').webkitBackingStorePixelRatio

~~~
quarterto
Blink is removing vendor prefixes.
[http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2013/04/30/blink-and-the-
end-o...](http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2013/04/30/blink-and-the-end-of-
vendor-prefixes/)

------
w1ntermute
Hasn't this happened with Blink[0]? And now Opera is going to be using Blink
as well.

0:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blink_web_engine](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blink_web_engine)

~~~
Skalman
Yes, it has. I think that's why it was posted - someone at Opera
predicted/suggested/wanted this to happen.

~~~
georgemcbay
True, but there is also a bit of irony to the request in hindsight because the
main thrust of the argument was that the more heterogenous the browser market
was, the better it would be for web standards.

However, after Google forked WebKit Opera adopted Blink as their rendering
engine, making the whole situation basically a wash in the context of the
original argument.

------
ghostdiver
Flash player(common denominator for all browsers) still runs in separate
system process, so I does not look like overall security of web increased at
all.

That's not big suprise tho, if you are required to have Adobe Flash player
installed in order to use Youtube.

There is also entire advertisement ecosystem built by Google, which relies on
flash player... and I don't mean ads here, but all the data about users which
Google is harvesting through it thanks to Google Toolbar which is bundled with
Flash player.

------
diminish
Dear Opera: Please fork Blink. ..or better not.

